# 32 oz Insect cups From Josh's Frogs



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 1, 2010)

I've heard bad things about Josh's frogs...but I'm in need of those 32 oz insect cups. From what I've seen there, it's pretty cheap.


----------



## GreenOasis (Dec 1, 2010)

They're also out of stock on most of their cups...(I was just there earlier today.)  Might be better to invest in 100 from Rebecca...of course, if you just need a few, the prices aren't bad either way.

On the other hand, I ordered from Josh's frogs a little while ago and didn't have any issues...but I also only ordered water crystals. Got them just a few days later, no problems!


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 1, 2010)

GreenOasis said:


> They're also out of stock on most of their cups...(I was just there earlier today.)  Might be better to invest in 100 from Rebecca...of course, if you just need a few, the prices aren't bad either way.
> 
> On the other hand, I ordered from Josh's frogs a little while ago and didn't have any issues...but I also only ordered water crystals. Got them just a few days later, no problems!


They still have the 32 oz cups in stock, along with ones with no lids (That are really cheap!) so it shouldn't be a problem. Maybe I didn't look hard enough, but you have to pay $10 for shipping on Rebecca's site, even for dry goods.


----------



## Jesskb (Dec 1, 2010)

I've bought from Josh's frogs on numerous occasions, and they've always been great with me. Their ff mix is good too


----------

